# Who are the big names in NSP in the Philadelphia area.



## DMC (Oct 11, 2012)

Looking for the big names in national service providers, USM, Brickman, etc.. Had great success with USM last few years and looking to expand and take on more accounts.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

DMC;1634916 said:


> Looking for the big names in national service providers, USM, Brickman, etc.. Had great success with USM last few years and looking to expand and take on more accounts.


Careful with USM lol, you must be one in a milllion that has anything good to say about them or that's been paid what you billed.

About time snow is in PA north west of philly, merit service solutions "used to be lipinski" is in NJ, both have large and small sites you could bid on each year.


----------

